# Question for Turkey Vets - Tall Grass



## BubbaD (May 17, 2006)

A few questions for you dudes with lots of experience...or for those who may have experience in this scenerio. Whats your experience with turkeys and the height of grass in a field? Do you tend to see more in one where it it cut or at least some what low? In the field that I shot my bird in this  this year, the grass had gotton about mid calf high. WE were seing birds everywhere. Later when the grass was above the knees we never saw birds in them early. Sometime late on the egdes. I have heard that perhaps they dont like the wet grass anymore than we do(My bird was in the rain so that didnt matter) and that maybe they come look for bugs later when it drys out? Do you guys regularly see birds in tall grassy fields? When managing your property, should you cut/mow your field/plot about mid-season to make it more appealing. On our Japser lease we have never hunted past the 2nd week of April so the only time we have been down there the plots are still low. I have heard they are some what like deer and love that new tender growth. I told my friend in Fulton Co the maybe we should bush hog his fields about the end of April next season.

Thoughts and Answers please


----------



## Covehnter (May 17, 2006)

I've observed the same thing you have, birds dont frequent the fields once they get tall. My take is that they are unable to see as well for predators. They would make an easy meal for a yote or bobcat who could hunker down and get in tight. The wet grass in the early morning would be another factor since we know turkeys dont like being wet. 

Like you, when i have seen turkeys in grown up fields they were along cattle paths or low areas in the field.

With this being said, i would strongly discourage bush-hogging the fields in mid season. I say this because i've often found hens nested w/ eggs in these grown up fields. Bush-hogging could result in the lost of valuable little ones and thats something to avoid at all costs.


----------



## CAL (May 18, 2006)

I think mowing a field is a good idea but I do it right after deer season is over.This gives the turkeys time to get over the shock of the field being changed before the season opens and won't effect the nesting.Harrowing will also help as it will give the birds some where to strut on clean ground.Just my thoughts!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (May 18, 2006)

> I've observed the same thing you have, birds dont frequent the fields once they get tall. My take is that they are unable to see as well for predators.



That's hitting the nail on the head.

But, a freshly mowed field can attract birds much the same as frechly plowed field can.  Insects are more plentiful which can attract the birds.


----------



## frankwright (May 18, 2006)

I prefer to hunt the fields before the grass gets so high but twice this season I saw turkeys in the tall wheat. I could only see the heads and the tops of their backs when they bent over. The last time it was two hens and two gobblers. I just could not get close enough either time.


----------



## alphachief (May 19, 2006)

I've found that a really hot tom will go through or over about anything to get to a hen when he doesn't have another hen around.  Kinda like a buck in rut.


----------



## Gadget (May 19, 2006)

We have about 1,000 acres of fields, food plots and peach orchards. 

The peach orchards are mowed year round, the fields are mowed once or twice a year and will get up to 3-6 ft by the end of turkey season. I have the land owner mow the fields right before turkey season and then not again till at least July, to protect poults and fawns. Several times in the past there have been hens, poults and fawns bush hogged when they used to mow between March-June. When the grass is high the hens will nest in the fields, they will keep the poults out there too.

We will mow around the edges of the fields during turkey season, this gives em the best of both worlds, high grass in the core area, and low grass around the edges. The gobblers do prefer the lower stuff most of time. I think part of it is true about the grass being wet in the mornings. Once the grass gets about two feet you'll see turkeys squat in the fields to hide rather than run. They'll also squat down just to rest a while in the high stuff.

We will see them in the low cut orchards more in the late season. Generally I think they prefer the low cut stuff but they like both, and the high stuff is important to turkey nesting and raising poults so you should have both if you can.


----------



## BubbaD (May 19, 2006)

Thanks guys! Now thats the kind of feed back I was home to get! 
I really appreciate it!


----------



## Public Land Prowler (May 21, 2006)

I have noticed as long as the bird can poke their heads above the grass to see,they are ok with it.It seems to be more about how thick the grass is rather than how high.The birds where I hunt were tearing up the oats,which were about 22" high,but were very thin,so they could see while they were in it.The only thick grass spots I have had any luck were one's where dewberries were growing,and it was only up to about 2/3 the hight of their legs.

Great advice from everyone on when to cut,and how it pertains to poults/nesting.


----------

